# Braid to Mono/Fluoro Knot



## Brine (Jan 23, 2010)

Last trip out with BugPac, I meant to show him this knot and figured the rest of the site may be interested as well. Take note, this knot excels at joining 2 unequal diameter lines together such as similar pound braid to mono/fluoro. 

Yes, there are others...and I've tried several. I like this one the best. I've NEVER had it fail and I can tie and trim it in 35-45 seconds. I first used this knot joining 60# braid to 60# flouro leaders in the surf on the Panhandle for long distance casting 3-4oz weight and bait. Typically, this knot would be buried on a spinning reel with 5-6 wraps around the spool. Once casted, it had to make it's way from the spool through 11 feet of surf rod guides and then launched 70-80 yards. 

https://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/knot1.html


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 23, 2010)

:mrgreen: Thank ya, Ill work on that...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 23, 2010)

they should rename that knot "the fortress" :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty nice - I use an Alberto Knot because i can cast with in.

https://www.stripersonline.com/Pages/Articles/article_arby_albertos_knot.shtml


----------



## Brine (Jan 23, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Pretty nice - I use an Alberto Knot because i can cast with in.
> 
> https://www.stripersonline.com/Pages/Articles/article_arby_albertos_knot.shtml



Hey Capt...I think you're trying to say that you cast with *it*?

If so, this knot casts well too. Like I said above, the leader I used when I learned the knot was usually around 25 feet long. and the knot had to work it's way through 11 feet of guides on my surf rigs. I've since used the same knot on many bass outfits with great results.


----------



## Majorpede (Jan 24, 2010)

My first year using braid, and leaders. Found this knot, and have stuck with it the whole way. Its called the Double Grinner.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clHNRQ2drBg


----------

